# Switch entre iPhone



## Petitchvt (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
Ma femme souhaite récupérer mon ancien iPhone 7 Plus. 
Cependant, son ancien iPhone est un 128G et le 7 plus un 32G.
Comment faire pour transférer ces données via iTunes? ( connexion pourrie à la maison pour iCloud)

Merci beaucoup! 

( Je ne sais pas si c’est très clair [emoji56])


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Combien de Go occupe l'ancien iPhone ? 
Pour iCloud , avec un bon wifi cela fonctionne


----------



## Petitchvt (30 Mars 2020)

Elle passerait d’un iPhone de 128 à un 32 du coup


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Petitchvt a dit:


> Elle passerait d’un iPhone de 128 à un 32 du coup


Et le problème ?


----------



## Petitchvt (30 Mars 2020)

Sa sauvegarde iTunes ne passe pas du coup, je voulais savoir si il existait une autre méthode que celle d’iCloud qui prendrait beaucoup trop de temps


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Il y a peux être des application a virer


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2020)

Mais pour ça, il faudrait le faire sur l'ancien iPhone en premier. En gros, il faut supprimer tout ce qui est inutile et vérifier que l'on es bien en dessous des 32 Go.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Mais pour ça, il faudrait le faire sur l'ancien iPhone en premier. En gros, il faut supprimer tout ce qui est inutile et vérifier que l'on es bien en dessous des 32 Go.


Oui et je suis surpris que les applications prennent autant de places 
Photos , musiques , mails, sms  
je comprend mieux


----------



## kasimodem (1 Avril 2020)

Petitchvt a dit:


> Comment faire pour transférer ces données via iTunes? ( connexion pourrie à la maison pour iCloud)


Bonjour,

La migration d'un iPhone à un autre n'est aucunement dépendante d'iCloud.
Dans iTunes (ou le finder si vous êtes sous Catalina), vous sauvegardez l'ancien iPhone en cochant "sauvegarde locale" et non "sauvegarde icloud", vous cochez également chiffrer la sauvegarde pour garder les données stockées par les programmes installés. Une fois fini, vous branchez le nouvel iPhone à la place et vous faites restaurer la sauvegarde précédente, c'est tout.

Par contre oui, il faut que vous fassiez d'abord du ménage sur le 128 pour que ça rentre. Et également, il faut que les 2 iPhone aient préalablement la même version système pour éviter tout problème.


----------



## RubenF (1 Avril 2020)

kasimodem a dit:


> Par contre oui, il faut que vous fassiez d'abord du ménage sur le 128 pour que ça rentre. Et également, il faut que les 2 iPhone aient préalablement la même version système pour éviter tout problème.


Oi a minima que l’iPhone 7 plus soit à jour


----------

